# Rescuing a cast iron dutch oven



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

If this isn't the right place for this thread, by all means, mods please put it where it belongs.

That being said, DW found a rusty old cast iron dutch oven in an old shed the other day and we'd like to try and polish it up for use. It's got heavy surface rust all over but isn't really pitted or actually damaged in any way. Is there any practical way to get this thing back into workable shape or is it destined for the scrap heap? :dunno: I'm going to try adding a pic for reference but the last couple times I tried to upload pics I couldn't for some reason. 

I did a search on this site and couldn't find anything on this subject and am going to Google it shortly. Thanks for any help/advice!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Trying to upload a pic...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would try and save it too. I have had to season a rusty cast iron skillet with oil but it wasn't that bad. I will let someone more knowledgeable than I give you direction, but If you do save it be sure and post some before and after pics.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

From another forum I frequently visit (I don't know the original source of this info)...this method requires very little labor, just some time, a battery charger and electricity to do the work for you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/61319/cast-iron-electrolysis-rust-removal

This won't work with the newer types of "smart" charger, unless you have a battery connected to the charger, then leads from the battery to the cathode and anode for rust removal.

Let us know what you do and how it works out for you.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I would absolutley save it. You might try you tube. I'm pretty sure that's where I saw a couple really good how to videos. maybe the people at Lodge could offer some good advice too.
Take care
Moose


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Easy ta save.

Lots a elbow grease. Wire brush it clean.
Wipe it down with a damp rag an let dry ta see ifin ya got it cleaned up. Now ya got raw cast iron.
Cover it with melted lard an put in oven with a pan under it an the lid off.
Heat the oven ta 500° an let it bake a good 2 ta 4 hours. Longer won't hurt. 
After 4 hours er so, turn the oven down ta 250° fer another 2 ta 4 hours er so.
Now shut the oven off an let it cool over night.

This can also be done on the bbq ifin ya wan't.
Each time ya use it DON"T use soap, that strips the finish off. Wipe it down with veggie oil after each use an it'll start gettin that nice dark ta black color on it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I have one of those Harbor Freight shot blast boxes (kind of a red glove box). Will shot blasting it work or will that pit the metal too badly?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Didn't we have some great suggestions here before?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I was gonna say wire brush also, uh, sounds like Coot knows what hes talkin about...


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Jason said:


> I have one of those Harbor Freight shot blast boxes (kind of a red glove box). Will shot blasting it work or will that pit the metal too badly?


What kind of shot is it? If it's lead shot I wouldn't want it anywhere near my cooking utensils.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

You can also soak it in vinegar. I just did 2 of them that way. The acid in them eats the rust off.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

No it's steel but that's a really good point. I hadn't thought of what the shot is made of. It was FIL's idea and I was worried about it abrading the surface too deeply but it would certainly get rid of the rust. 

Thanks again for all the help!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never blasted mine, to much risk, but ifin yer gonna ya wanna use walnut shell.

Er find somebody what can soda blast.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

forluvofsmoke said:


> From another forum I frequently visit (I don't know the original source of this info)...this method requires very little labor, just some time, a battery charger and electricity to do the work for you:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/61319/cast-iron-electrolysis-rust-removal
> 
> ...


Works a treat. Once you've tried it you'll find all sorts of stuff to 'save'.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I use a wire wheel in my drill,then scrub from there.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I cleaned one like that with muriatic acid, rinced it well then heated it dry in the oven and reseasoned it with wesson oil. Just wire brush the loose stuff out first Jason. Don't breath ther Muriatic acid fumes, they are like mustard gas


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://cowboyandchuckwagoncooking.blogspot.com/2011/01/restore-and-clean-cast-iron-cookware.html

This article is how I would do it.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> http://cowboyandchuckwagoncooking.blogspot.com/2011/01/restore-and-clean-cast-iron-cookware.html
> 
> This article is how I would do it.


That's is a very good article.

I would just scrub scrub scrub until all the rust was gone, the shortening it up and bake in oven as many times as needed. Vinegar, had no idea, but makes sense.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Make a real hot fire in a pit, place in fire, when it turns red take out, then reseason as if new.


----------



## jeramiez (Mar 28, 2012)

Recently I was given a 1932 wood/coal cast iron range and set of cookware as payment for clearing a friends land. The iron wn a condition most would consider scrap metal and any steel on the range was useless. I began an intense restore/rebuild. Living off grid, with limited means for electric tool use, and using wood for heat and cooking in a grill or smoker, wood stove in the cabin, I had to figure out how to get it done with what I had around.

For the cast iron, I ended up filling a tote with gallons of vinegar and submerged parts for less then 12 hours. (The length of soak depended on the condition really, it it was't ready in 4 hours, let it soak more.) When the rust could be scrubbed off with some elbow grease and a green kitchen scouring pad, it was done... using a wire brush to get the stubborn areas.

When the rust was removed, a good thorough water rinse, and dry, even placing the part on the wood stove to ensure it was completely dry....

I then got a good fire going in the smoker, and wiped the part with cooking oil. (I used vegetable oil that had been previously used to fry chicken because I had more than a bit on hand at the time). Placed the oiled part in the smoker and kept the fire going until the part was dry and looked 'flat' instead of 'glossy' or 'satin'. Let cool completely. (I just left it in the un-stoked smoker overnight.)
Re-wipe with oil, re-smoke and cool, then do it again.... oiling and heating 3 times.

At this point, the parts looked 'new-black'. Wiped with a clean cloth and started to use....

There is probably an easier, quicker way to get it done, but I found this to be effective and fit into my normal routine pretty well while using only what I had as resources at the time....

I'll try to attach a pic of the 3 stages.

De-rusted, rusty, seasoned


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Jason said:


> Trying to upload a pic...


Want to trade on it?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I had some pans like that. 

I used a wire wheel to clean off the surface rust. 

Then slather in lard or oil and bake in tour BBQ at the highest temperature.

Repeat the baking until it comes out mirror black and shiny.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I've redone a lot of cast iron cookware and finally learned that it takes a LOT less time and effort to get them really clean if you sandblast first. That gets ALL of the old crud off. 

Second, to restore the smooth finish, go over the cooking surface with a disc sander on a drill or die grinder until it shines. 

Third, do the wire brush thing on the outside and scrub with a Brillo (tm) pad or equivalent until squeaky clean. That is very close to how they are done when manufactured new. 

Finally, proceed with the re-seasoning by baking on the lard, etc. 

I've done batches of 10 to a dozen items at a time and it really saves a lot of work.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with the scrub till it's clean then toss in a good fire and let her cook then oil, BUT I never messed with one that bad but in truth it looks like it's just surface rust.

I loves me some cast iron and have a lot of skillets and one smallish dutch oven.

Estate sales are real good places to find Cast Iron coz most folks now days don't want to mess with it. Their loss is my gain.

My mom has a few skillets that are so old they look like black chrome, she uses a green scrubby pad and soap and water every time she uses them and they are perfect so I ain't gonna tell her how to do it.

I bought one a month ago that wasn't bad at all for 6 bucks, it's an old one not made in china.

As part of our prep group my neighbor has demoed making bread in one of his and he did it first shot out of the box and it tasted awesome!..

Dutch oven cooking is a SHTF way to go!!..well any time is good but it's a good prep thing to learn..

I'm on the hunt now for some well used dutch ovens.I have two cast iron griddles that are ok but one has a hot spot and needs to be "cooked" in a hot fire to re-temper it.

I'd trade ya outta that rusty old no good thing !!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Canadian said:


> I had some pans like that.
> 
> I used a wire wheel to clean off the surface rust.
> 
> ...


I also used wire wheels. Last winter I cleaned about 10 pans I found. Toss them in the fire for a few hours, wire wheel on electric drill, Crisco well, toss in oven upside down to drip out while it bakes, let cool and releasing if I have to. I have found if I bake it to long it gets sticky and gunky,


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jason - its been a while since you originally posted this up.

Any update on getting that ol' DutchOven usable again? Toss up some pictures of it cookin' a good meal maybe?



:beercheer:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I sandblast mine in the same type cabinet blaster you have. more then likely you have corundum media for blasting. It's the same stuff that is on sand paper. I have done 5 or 6 and they have come out very well. 
The only thing around here now that needs rescuing is my wife from the dutch oven.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Seems like everyone beat me to it with ideas.


----------

